# OLG: Dialer-Anbieter darf als ´Parasit´ bezeichnet werden



## technofreak (7 November 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65852


> Medien dürfen Dialer-Anbieter, die unlauteres Geschäftsgebaren an den Tag legen,
> einem Beschluss des Oberlandesgerichts (OLG) Frankfurt zufolge als *"Parasiten" *
> bezeichnen. Das OLG bestätigte (Az. 16 W 17/05) damit das Landgericht (LG) Frankfurt,
> das in erster Instanz den Antrag einer einstweiligen Verfügung ablehnte.
> ...


----------



## wibu (7 November 2005)

Bitte die NUB´s entsprechend anpassen   

Gruß wibu


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2005)

der beanstandete und jetzt OLG abgesegnete  Artikel 
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/12325


> Freitag, den 18.07.03 17:38
> Das neue KazaA: Die Dialer-Parasiten kommen (Update)
> Wie skrupellose Webmaster mit der Angst der User Kasse machen. Das neue KazaA 2.4.0 -
> jeder will es. Abhörsicher soll es sein und den Schnüffeleien der RIAA endlich einen
> ...


cp


----------



## A John (7 November 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gutes Urteil  :thumb:


Rein formaljuristisch gesehen....

.... könnte es vor Eintreten der Rechtskraft möglicherweise nicht absolut legitim sein, sich diesem Urteil vorbehaltlos und vollumfänglich anzuschließen. :holy: 

Abgesehen davon ist es beruhigend zu sehen, dass es noch Richter gibt, die in der Lage sind vernunftbegabte- der Lebenswirklichkeit und dem Einzelfall Rechnung tragende Urteile zu fällen.
Das ist leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Der Jurist (7 November 2005)

Mehr dazu: http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/19066/0


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2005)

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/19066/1


> Parasit [gr.-lat.; "Schmarotzer"]
> 
> Zur Erläuterung gibt die Kammer eine bisschen Nachhilfe in Biologie: "Der Begriff 'Parasit'
> bezeichnet [...] *ein Lebewesen, das aus dem Zusammenleben mit anderen Lebewesen
> ...


wir sind gespannt..


> D.  selbst hat eine ausführliche Stellungnahme zu dem OLG-Spruch auf seiner
> Website veröffentlicht und erwägt offenbar weitere rechtliche Schritte.


BGH  , BVerfG  ?

PS: ein Schmankerl aus der noch gar nicht so alten  Vergangenheit 
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/13647


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2005)

Gratulation! Das war doch AL, nicht wahr? Und es war auch schon im Juli 2003 - da hatten Leute wie ich das Dialerthema noch gar nicht entdeckt...
(Sorry, cp, hatte deinen link übersehen)


> Wenn man sich unter Kollegen umhört, so gehört D.  nicht unbedingt zu den Freunden freier Berichterstattung *und legt sich auch mit anderen Größen der Branche an* - mit zweifelhaften Erfolgsaussichten.


Einen von denen haben wir hier 
Chapeau, Tobias!
(enthält versteckte Ironie)


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2005)

Schon 2001 gab es recht genaue Definitionen   von Parasiten im I-Net 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

Klasse!

:vlol: :respekt:


----------



## crossfire (7 November 2005)

Interessant, wenn auch nicht von allen geschätzt(LOL) finde ich den Beitrag Gnoms(19:05) hier:

h**p://www.jag**forum.de/showthread.php?t=42942

In diesem Sinne.....


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2005)

Was das parasitäre Verhalten einzelner Mitmenschen betrifft, so gibt es für die jenigen, die hier noch nicht so lange im Forum vertreten sind, ein anschauliches Beispiel. Insbesondere sei dabei auf die Userin Arwen verwiesen, die wirklich auf eine Sache reingefallen ist, die einem den Kragen platzen lassen könnte. Von Anfang an > HIER <.
Was mich beim Onlinekostenbeitrag etwas stört, ist die Tatsache des Preisnachlass. Genau gleiches Dialerangebot von M. D. hatte es kurz zuvor für immerhin schlappe 79,95 €, ab der ersten Verbindungssekunde des Dialers gegeben.


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

crossfire? Nannte sich nicht so auch der alte Admin vom Jaginforum? [...]?


----------



## crossfire (8 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> crossfire? Nannte sich nicht so auch der alte Admin vom Jaginforum? [...]?



Nein, ich bin nicht derjenige, mag jedoch folgenden Spruch:
"Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen."


----------



## dvill (11 November 2005)

Denic schrieb:
			
		

> "Die in der whois-Abfrage ersichtlichen Domaindaten sind rechtlich geschützt. Sie dürfen nur zum Zwecke der technischen oder administrativen Notwendigkeiten des Internetbetriebs oder zur Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Domaininhaber bei rechtlichen Problemen genutzt und ohne ausdrückliche schriftliche Erlaubnis der DENIC eG weder elektronisch noch in anderer Art gespeichert werden"


Soweit die Theorie.

Die Praxis der Nutzung geschützter Denic-Daten sieht freilich anders aus.

Insbesondere verbraucht die massive verteilte Abfrage von Domaindaten erhebliche Bandbreiten der Denic-Serversysteme. Der verlinkte Artikel stellt diesbezüglich schon die richtigen Fragen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Praxis der Nutzung geschützter Denic-Daten sieht freilich anders aus.



Wenn der Boden zu heiss wird bzw die Presse so etwas öffentlich  macht, deaktiviert 
man die Seite  vorrübergehend  und parkt sie in Leipzig, mit Admin-C in Bulgarien 
(vor knapp einer  Stunde)


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ...deaktiviert man die Seite  vorrübergehend  und parkt sie in Leipzig, mit Admin-C in Bulgarien...


Lustig, was Heise zu der Verquickung von Leipzig und Voyvodinovo bereits am 20.10.05 zu melden hatte: http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/21/21177/1.html


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2005)

Die Seite, die im Heise Artikel genannt wird, gehört inzwischen der Hannover Region Grundstücksgesellschaft
 und es wird keine  compaq Werbung mehr betrieben 

vor wenigen Tagen umgeschrieben oder verkauft 

cp


----------



## A John (11 November 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Praxis der Nutzung geschützter Denic-Daten sieht freilich anders aus.


Interessanter Artikel ebenfalls auf *Intern*.
Entweder haben die ihren Laden nicht im Griff, oder es ist ihnen egal.

Gruß A. John


----------



## dvill (11 November 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit Admin-C in Bulgarien
> (vor knapp einer  Stunde)


Ein Admin-C in Bulgarien sichert keine längerdauernde Parkstellung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2005)

http://www.dslteam.de/news/artikel/19088


> Der Münchner, im Laufe der letzten Jahre mit Dialern und anderen Maschen zu
> trauriger Berühmtheit und etwas Geld gekommen, mag es nicht, wenn die Presse über
> sein Geschäftsgebaren berichtet.



cp


----------



## News (11 November 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Admin-C in Bulgarien sichert keine längerdauernde Parkstellung.


An sich richtig, aber wenn der (neue) Domaininhaber eine (Briefkasten-) Firma in Leipzig ist, muss der Admin-C ja nicht zwingend in Deutschland sitzen.
Womit man wieder an diesem Punkt anlangt:


			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanter Artikel ebenfalls auf *Intern*.


----------



## dvill (16 November 2005)

Zitat: "Man sollte da auch nicht unbedingt mit Moral argumentieren ..."

Dietmar Vill


----------

